# New Knives...



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Here are a couple new ones..


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

those are beauties, especially the one in the center pic. do you make them to sell or just for personal use?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

kyhippie said:


> those are beauties, especially the one in the center pic. do you make them to sell or just for personal use?


 I do make them to sell..


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't catch where you said the type of steel that you produced them out of.


----------



## rs38bj (May 24, 2009)

holy s***, you made those, you are the man!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

rs38bj..Yes I made them..lol and many many more..lol....
CIW they are from 1095...


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Kid,
Over that last few years I started using some found steels like bucket pins instead of purchasing steel. They are working out really well and its a constant source. 
The big difference I found is that to work effectively they need to be normalized first where the steel that you purchase is annealed when you get it. The big difference, and a significant one, is that they hold an edge like non other I've seen.
I just slip the pin in the side of the fire while working on another job, then put it in wood ashes to normalize it. Not alot of extra effort.
If you are interested I'd be happy to send you a couple of pins so that you could pound some out. One pin is enough to build 2 nice sized, usable knives.

These are a couple of styles that are good for the hunter or homesteader.








Forged from a bucket pin.









Forged from a roller bearing.

Drop me a PM and I'll send you a couple.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I use alot of recyled steel too...but for my customers that want a particular type of steel I purchase what they want.....What is a bucket pin? and what steel is in it ?do ya know?I have used bearings etc before...they were 52100......sure I'll try a couple...thanks....JD


----------



## piddler (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey there,
Very nice knives! What is the price of the knives you have for sale?
piddler


----------

